# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers 7:00PM CST WGN FxMW



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#000066">There's more than corn in Indiana???</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/nba/chi.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/pacers/"><img border="0" src="http://www.nba.com/media/nba/ind.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(16 - 23) (8 - 10 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #000066">Indiana Pacers(21 - 17) (12 - 5 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.consecofieldhouse.com/"><img src="http://www.sportsvenue-technology.com/projects/2004fina/images/2004FINA03.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.consecofieldhouse.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Conseco Fieldhouse</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Indianapolis, IN, January 21, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers 7:00PM CST WGN FxMW</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #000066; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_johnson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_anthony_johnson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_johnson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Anthony Johnson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Charleston</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sarunas_jasikevicius" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_sarunas_jasikevicius.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sarunas_jasikevicius"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sarunas Jasikevicius<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephen_jackson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_stephen_jackson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephen_jackson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Stephen Jackson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Oak Hill</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/austin_croshere" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_austin_croshere.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/austin_croshere"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Austin Croshere<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Providence</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_harrison" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_david_harrison.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_harrison"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David Harrison<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Colorado</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #000066; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_tinsley" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jamaal_tinsley.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_tinsley"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamaal Tinsley<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Iowa State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/danny_granger" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_danny_granger.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/danny_granger"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Danny Granger<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - New Mexico</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jeff_foster" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jeff_foster.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jeff_foster"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jeff Foster<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Texas State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/fred_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_fred_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/fred_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Fred Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 2'' - Oregon</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Pacers 137, Bulls 82 in 3OT.

I wish Wirtzdorf had been mildly ambitious and commissioned a building as half as interesting and nice as Conseco.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bulls win tonight,also it's live on tv here in greece the match tonight :clap: :clap: :clap: john did u hear that?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Every game is getting to be real important, right now we are an injury away from going bust for the playoffs. Because we have a nice looking future you have to want to win every game, but we also need to upgrade some of our young guys next year if we indeed want to take that next step(winning in the playoffs).


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

It;s beginning to look less likely that the Bulls will make the playoffs. We lack a consistent scorer that cn give us 20-25 a night as well as and inside pressence. Hopefully, those needs will be addressed in the offseason and in the draft.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bulls is going to win tonight Ben 28 points and Kirk 18 points 8 assists


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just looking at the starting lineups, there's no excuse to lose this game.

No Artest. No O'Neal.

On paper, our bench should beat these guys.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls are 0-12 at conseco fieldhouse.

bulls will be 1-12 after tonight.

oh why not!

:laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

we shoul actually win this one, but probably find a way to screw it over...plus the players will be tired...may be graham will get some burn


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Bulls is going to win tonight Ben 28 points and Kirk 18 points 8 assists


 I agree except I think we lose.

I wish our frontcourt would step up but I doubt it.

Wayne Larivee is doing the game tonight on WGN. He did the Indiana game earlier today. Hard working guy and I bet he messes up some more names tonight.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tyson starting for Sweetney. Oneal is starting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson got good positioning but since he can't do jack with the ball he passes back to Hinrich and he misses a three.

Jermaine score for the Pacers.

SJax fouls Deng. makes the first FT. and the second. 2-2 early.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon just got pinned by David Harrison.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Tyson got good positioning but since he can't do jack with the ball he passes back to Hinrich and he misses a three.
> 
> Jermaine score for the Pacers.
> 
> SJax fouls Deng. makes the first FT. and the second. 2-2 early.


I really have to wonder, how can someone have so much trouble scoring that close, its just a matter of bouncing it off the backboard, and that is really really easy.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tinsley carries it on every dribble.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon drives baseline floater and gets fouled. by David Harrison, the star of Real World Philly.

Tyson with the putback.. nice 6-3 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Tinsley carries it on every dribble.


 lol.

Hinrich a nice jumper. hope the good Kirk shows up. not just a good floor game but good shooting.

Sjax to FT line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon on the reverse MISS. Othella cleans up.

Anthony Johnson drives to Tinsley. Tinsley pull up jumper GOOD.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls get *bamboozled* by the refs again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

David Harrison stood his ground. I think Deng initiated it. tough non-call and stars usually get those.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> David Harrison stood his ground. I think Deng initiated it. tough non-call and stars usually get those.


you're being too unbiased.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

O gets fouled. gets to the line. not bad at the FT line so far.

Tinsley to Johnson. drives outside to Croshere. long jumper GOOD.

Gordon to Hinrich to Deng. comes around. to kirk. to Gordon. Deng outside in to Othella. hook. MISS

Othella fouls Jermaine. timeout pacers.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> David Harrison stood his ground. I think Deng initiated it. tough non-call and stars usually get those.


Reply showed Harrison was retreating...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chandler not too bad so far.
At least getting boards like he should be.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh Goodness. Now we have to hear Red Kerr go off on Foster. I think he's his favorite non Bull.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Dumb play by Tyson. He played really good D the first time and then flailed away at the rebound.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OT: Uh-oh, those darn Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford are at it again with their 3-3 and 3-5 shooting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Dumb play by Tyson.


I think that sums up his [strike]season[/strike] career so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

speaking of which, Breen isn't doing the game...I guess he's gone for the ABC game tomorow afternoon.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Again, the Bulls get bamboozled by the refs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can feel this game slipping already. 

Duhon's pass stolen by Croshere.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why's Allen in above Sweetney, is Mike not playing tonight or visiting the doghouse?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sjax makes the first. and the second. 27-18 16-4 run by the Pacers.

Hinrich to Allen. Malik jumper is good.

Fred Jones wide open three. If we can get a 2 for 1 that'd be good for us.

I speak too soon. Granger stole the ball. long three. MISS. 27-20


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Tyson has had a solid game thus far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm about to throw up. 

How can we not get the offensive rebound on that play? Granger grabs it and gets fouled by Malik Allen for the bucket and the harm. 30-22


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> Why's Allen in above Sweetney, is Mike not playing tonight or visiting the doghouse?


I actually saw him at the humane society in Naperville earlier today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo to Nocioni in the corner. for three. GOOD. swish. he's been so good this year.

Fred Jones jumper good.

Nocioni inside to Songaila. point blank layup MISS. tyson taps no. tips again. YES.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice move by Kirk. 32-29


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT: Chris Paul is getting knocked around by those knickerbockers. That's karma. He's been so amazing this year..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice followup by Nocioni 3 point game. 

Jermaine gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. that was a nasty travel. shufflin'


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Eddy Curry has 6 points on 3-3 shooting tonite....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rainbow shot. by Gordon. GOOD.

Granger makes a jumper. 

Songaila loses the ball. Stolen by JO. Jermaine gets fouled. 2 shots.

Darius not playing that well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

as I say that. he drains a jumper. 1-5 from the field


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

NBA refs will not call the charge unless the defender falls on his butt dramatically.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another foul on Deng. holding Sjax. we are in the penalty.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Tyson has had a solid game thus far.


Working on a triple double -- 4 points, 5 rebounds, 3 fouls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

greedy Deng once again. Tried to take it coast to coast. He doesn't have the handles to complete that. He's frustrated. 2 technicals and he's gone.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng gone? Bummer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng felt he got fouled on two plays and then got 2 quick technicals. Is this what Paxson meant by standing up for yourself?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Beautiful on Sjax by Tyson...I love to see some more of that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon finds Kirk open for three. Swish. nice play.

45-42

Johnson backs up. posts up on Duhon. fadeaway. MISS.

Duhon to Nocioni. inside on Anthony Johnson and gets fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

45-44 7-0 run. Jermaine inside for the easy dunk. from Tinsley. No D on that play


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wait, I missed a good part of this first half, what did Deng do to get T'd up twice??


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

He was basically robbed on two calls, and got 2 technicals.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler to Hinrich. Hinrich for three. MISS. Duhon for three. MISS.

Sjax shot. MISS. Jermaine cleans it up.

Harrington makes a shot I guess I didn't look.

Hinrich steals it. has a trailer. Chandler up the lane for the nice looking layup...wow.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng thrown out for complaining?

Chandler runs the floor and finishes a fast break...gracefully?

Is it opposite day?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

May I point out at this juncture that Indiana got out to a good early lead, and we've pulled it back.

This happens to us every other game.

Not because we're useless. But because it's just the way the NBA is. Almost exclusively, teams will cut into early deficits.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Our defense has shaped up right after that timeout. 2 times we got their shot clock low.

Ben Gordon crosses over. drives. Scores!

Totally different team after that timeout. Duhon gets a JO. miss. drives for the layup. MISS. good penetration though.

Johnson backs up Duhon.

Tinsley with the baseline jumper. GOOD at the buzzer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

All this team needs is some concentration. They can play lock down defense and when they aren't lackadaisical and share the ball, things happen. There is a good team in there or somewhere.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

btw, curry getting booed at the line for some reason.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Deng thrown out for complaining?
> 
> Chandler runs the floor and finishes a fast break...gracefully?
> 
> Is it opposite day?


LOL


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> btw, curry getting booed at the line for some reason.


Curry missed three straight FT's before making the next one. The Garden crowd was not happy.

That being said, he was actually passing out of the post on the next possession down the floor.

It IS opposite day!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like another fabulous fun-filled festival of free-throws from foul-line. Indy has already doubled our attempts. Deng (the always cantankerous!) has already been thrown out!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Stephen Graham is going to start the second half in place of Deng.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Violet Palmer crew is always poison for the Bulls. Free throws 20 to 10 for the Pacers at half-time. Deng ejected for uncharacteristically voicing his concern about biased officiating. I could accept this as normal for a visiting team, but too often this has happened at home games as well this year. Its kind of like trying to win a boxing match with one hand tied behind your back. You might get lucky, but don't count on it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich had Tinsley up in the air twice...perfect opportunity for him to draw contact.

Graham called for the travel

cherry pickin by AJ.

Hinrich baseline layup GOOD.

stephen graham fouls Tinsley.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

McBulls said:


> The Violet Palmer crew is always poison for the Bulls. Free throws 20 to 10 for the Pacers at half-time. Deng ejected for uncharacteristically voicing his concern about biased officiating. I could accept this as normal for a visiting team, but too often this has happened at home games as well this year. Its kind of like trying to win a boxing match with one hand tied behind your back. You might get lucky, but don't count on it.


Speaking of the devil. A very very late and questionable call on Graham.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Beautiful on Sjax by Tyson...I love to see some more of that.


Looks like Tyson has already done more in this half than in any entire game in recent weeks...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon off a screen. GOOD. tied at 54.

traveling on the play. AJ. Gordon off a screen and it goes in and out.

O'neal vs. Harrington. stripped by Graham. Othella has it. stolen by Sjax.

o'neal gets fouled. Ben seems hurt too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You really have a good idea when Ben Gordon raises up for a shot if he's going to make it or not. That bailout 20 footer he took at the end of the shotclock a few minutes back didn't go in because he didn't set his feet and square his shoulders. He is not able to adjust well in the air if he isn't centered before he jumps. On the other hand, if he squares up, we know how deadly he can be.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Thoughts at the half: (a lil late I know  )

When I heard tonight's starting lineups, I liked that Skiles tried Tyson out at the 4, maybe taking away some pressure to score and create the inside presence. Then again, Othella Harrington might not be your ideal NBA starting center (not many exist) but I'm surprised he hasn't started more/gotten more playing time earlier in the season; he does some nice things though, even if he never passes, he can score, gets boards, draws fouls, etc.

I think Ben leads the team in points at this point, but looks off. The FT difference is there again. Sucks that Deng was ejected (didn't actually see that part, heard that on the radio), that will hurt. Kirk and Tyson looking good. Jermaine O Neal is back, but limping around. Also should be interesting to see the end of the game, with both teams coming off of losses last night, especially for the Bulls with their double OT loss, coming in to Indy today because of weather, and no shootaround and messing around with their routine


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

O'neal misses the second. lane violation. Misses it again.

Tyson Chandler from Kirk!

O'neal misses the point blank jumper. 

Gordon drives gets held by Harrison.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Chandler with another athletic finish.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Chandler is having one of his best games of the year. He's rebounding well, and more surprisingly, he's catching passes and exhibiting something resembling a soft touch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sjax gets called for the offensive foul. good take by Kirk even though that was a pansy call.. opposite day indeed

Othella baseline. GOOD. timeout Pacers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT: fun game in Orlando. Orlando about to win it. Blowout in NY. Hornets running away.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

when you share the ball good things happen. when you share the ball good things happen. when you...

tyson looks like he's more relaxed, playing on instinct, not thinking too much, and he's very solid. see? it's mental.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sjax is really all over Hinrich. hope the refs watch for the reach-ins.

Hinrich for three at the buzzer. MISS.

Hinrich for Graham for three. MISS.

Let's get some easy buckets before we go for these shots.... They are missing bad and we have to take advantage!

OH MY. Tyson.... cleans up an Othella miss for the flush.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Must keep starting Tyson at the 4. Looking great out there.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Curry missed three straight FT's before making the next one. The Garden crowd was not happy.
> 
> That being said, he was actually passing out of the post on the next possession down the floor.
> 
> It IS opposite day!


Fire Pax!

Fire Skiles!

Jamal is my Boo!

I miss Jalen's tenacious defense! 

Streetball roolz!

Dr. Barry Maron is the Antichrist!


Wow. You are right about opposite day.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

damn Crosshair. Why doess he always kill the Bulls.

If Tyson can play this well regularly, the Bulls front line goes from putrid to mediocre.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who is this Knicks announcer. He is subtly bashing Curry on everything. pointing out the boos. "another travel call on Curry" "That's his 2nd rebound in 24 minutes"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo where have you been?? For three!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Saras on the baseline. jumper MISS. Pargo. Duhon drives layup Miss but a foul. makes the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Violet ain't takin no crap SJax. ;p

Saras vs. Pargo.

Croshere drives and gets fouled by Tyson but he beat Nocioni on the drive. He does always kill us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The ever efficient Croshere makes the FT's

Pargo jumper MISS. Fred Jones blocked.

Hinrich floater MISS. Tyson tips it in!!!! gj.

offensive foul on Danny Granger.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon drives. blocked by Foster. saved by Chandler. to Pargo for three. MISS.

Tyson blocks a Granger shot. Foster boards. gets fouled by Kirk. Songaila comes in


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I really have no idea how Tyson can play this well after playing so poorly, but he's really been great.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Tyson Chandler is having a major effect on this game. If he can return to this level of play, we are a much, much better team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's official. Chandler has bottomed out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich 6-11 from the field.

Hinrich raises up. GOOD.

Pargo pulls up on the fastbreak. MISS. Granger vs. Songaila. fallaway jumper MISS.

Hinrich. inside to Songaila. pass to a cutting Nocioni. MISS but fouled.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OT: Here comes the Knicks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think chandler got his chakras re-aligned. or something.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't know where Tyson has been, but he is back tonight. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i think chandler got his chakras re-aligned. or something.


They had been hanging out, and Skiles made him tuck them back in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc gets fouled on a three try.

I'd be pissed if I were a pacers fan.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OT: And there goes the Knicks.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great to see Chandler playing like his old self.

Also nice to see the difference in the way the team is performing.

Maybe there's something to that....


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Bulls get *bamboozled* by the refs again.





> Last edited by spongyfungy : Today at 01:16 AM. Reason: shouldn't use that word in that context



hahahaha that made my day
:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sloth said:


> OT: Here comes the Knicks.


 I'd be shocked if they got anywhere in single digits.

Crawford with a costly turnover. to Speedy. Paul misses but gets his own board. and fouled. Chris Paul is a stud.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

very spotty officiating there.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Chandler

Double Double

now theres something you don't see everyday

hell ANYDAY

-Z-


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that's what you do with it.

travel on o'neal the other way.

ha.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If there's any team that can come back, it's the Pacers.. We need to step on their neck etc...

Pargo banks off the glass. Jermaine fouled by Noc. 4 PF's on him


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

love that foul on Nocioni.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a travel but an offensive foul called on Jamaal.Saras comes in. 

Duhon circles inside to Nocioni. crazy shot. airball. Noc needs to do better. He's been a bit wild with the handles.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul called on Songaila. Darius gets called for the foul again.He can't guard JO.

Tyson comes in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How do the Bulls lose to Houston last night, then tonight in a back-to-back after 2 OT beat a team that's beaten us 15 straight in their gym?

Just don't el foldo here and it's ours


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls lead it by 14. but we have a ton of team fouls early.

Pargo over Saras. Airball....ugly.

Croshere to Jermaine. downlow. spins layup. MISS. over Tyson.

Duhon inside to Chandler. off the glass and GOOD!!! and 1. on Tinsley...YES!

if he makes this FT...I'll be a believer.

and he makes it..!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson. again. chakras. tucked. and he make the FT.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> How do the Bulls lose to Houston last night, then tonight in a back-to-back after 2 OT beat a team that's beaten us 15 straight in their gym?
> 
> Just don't el foldo here and it's ours


Divine Intervention?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson gets called for a foul. He fouled SJax. 84-69 Bulls

Tyson to Gordon. gets fouled by Sjax.. non-shooting. shot clock reset to 14.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni for three. MISS. Hinrich boards... pacers are being a bit lazy pursuing the ball.

Jamaal Tinsley gets called for the foul. off the ball. 

technical on Tinsley..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

how did that dude behind Tinsley land her?!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Boy I wish this Tyson Chandler played for the Bulls every night


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich inbounds after making the technical FT.

Duhon pass to Gordon loose ball. OOB Pacers ball.

Fallaway Stephen Jackson. GOOD.

Gordon to Hinrich slashes in. loses the ball. oob pacers touched it last.

Nocioni droves. takes Foster off the dribble. scores!

1 field goal for Pacers this quarter.

Croshere for three. MISS. 

Foster gets called for the over the back foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's slashing and finishing. TC is actually catching the ball.

Weird night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni dribble drives around Foster. scores! determined is Andres. He's schooling Foster.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. nocioni driving on consecutive poss. 

not the most graceful thing on the floor, _but he gets the job done!_

:greatjob:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Noce's slashing and finishing. TC is actually catching the ball.
> 
> Weird night.


The bandage makes his hand bigger. That and the stickum on the outside of it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sjax backing in. jumper GOOD. 

Duhon for three. MISS. Going for the jugular there.

Jackson fallaway MISS>

Nocioni boards. to Hinrich. to Noc. to Duhon. brings out drives in off the dribble gets fouled by Saras...

We are going to the basket so much....I'm very happy to see that.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What a great effort by the entire team tonight. 

It has been a team effort.

Kudos to Tyson for seeing the Wizard and getting his heart fixed. This Chandler is a difference maker and the guy that is easily worth $60 Mill. 

Noce's hustle is the kind of Jib to Talent I love.

pargo is the man. He stays silent plays his role. When called on, he shows time and again why he is such a valueable part of the team.

The only thing missing is Malik earning his paycheck.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> We are going to the basket so much....I'm very happy to see that.



Great point SPongy, it has lead to easy baskets, fouls called and ft's made. huge difference


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

90-73 4:50 left

Tyson gets called for a blocking foul. 5 on Chandler.... FT's for Jeff Foster. makes the first. Songaila in for Tyson. makes the second. Gordon off a screen. floater GOOD!

Bulls lead by 17. 92-75. Johnson with the left hand drives score.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> wow. nocioni driving on consecutive poss.
> 
> not the most graceful thing on the floor, _but he gets the job done!_
> 
> :greatjob:


I remember thinking exactly the same thing about Ron Artest in his years as a Bull.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

WOW. Andres spins one hander. GOOD. off the glass.

Jones for three. GOOD. timeout Chicago. 94-78 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Guests Register and weigh in on this Bulls game!

It's easy and free!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

All of this DESPITE a still very large free-throw discrepancy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich off the curl jumper nothing but net.

Saras inside to Foster good and 1. foul on Duhon 96-82 3:16 left in the fourth.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

HInrich to a driving Songaila off the glass and good!.

Hinrich bnrings it up. for three. off the front of the rim.. 

Freddie Jones three try MISS. Nocioni boards.

Gordon drives and the ball goes loose. He's hurt a bit. Pargo comes in.

Songaila off an inbounds play MISS.

two minutes remaining....chalk up a W.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

hey Spongy,

Just want to give a quick Kudos to you for the Play By Play. Good job as usual. 


Great game by the Bulls and it's great to see the Bulls pull themselves together and beat a tough team after a tough loss.


GO Bulls!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We must be the only team in the league with a better road record then home. It's plain weird how we play better in close games(tonight wasn't one though) on the road.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a simple explanation to our win tonight.

Songaila played 17 minutes instead of the 30+ he's been playing (29.9 the last 5 games).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives. layup MISS> Nocioni boards. blocked. 

Fred Jones for three. GOOD.

100-86. 
foul on Granger. Songaila to the line. misses the first. Stephen Graham. for Noc. Malik Allen coming in. 

No PT for Sweetney.....must feel strange for him.

3 by Granger good.

The Killer instinct was there tonight. Nice win by the Bulls. We did a good job and there was so many good performances. Skiles hugging some friends as well.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Tyson with a double, double, and an impressive 8 offensive rebounds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights coming up!!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Great game for the Bulls! :clap: 
Welcome back Tyson from wherever you have been. Please stay around for a while.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyson shows up and the Bulls win, the guards and forwards are talented enough to take care of the rest



First win in the building, nice win on the road, coming off the double OT and late arrival, very nice!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think those were scott's kids. 

great win tonight. real team play. some elusive mojo found. and yes, welcome back tyson!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anyone know the reason for sweetney not playing was it injury or is he in skiles bad books from that verbal blasting after the game loss at houston. \


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I picked a bad night to miss a bulls game. Sounds like the bulls came ready to play.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i think those were scott's kids.
> 
> great win tonight. real team play. some elusive mojo found. and yes, welcome back tyson!


Yes, they were his sons.

And reading this entire thread has me laughing. Let's hope this Chandler sticks around for a while, and he might get his triple double before Kirk gets his.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Props to Tyson. Here's hoping this continues in some fashion. O'Fella looks to have contributed tonight as well. Looks like Songaila had an off night and Sweets had a night off. As I've been typing 'til I'm blue in the face, when we get any production at all from the front 2 positions on the court, we are a dangerous team! I'd be very afraid of the Bull on any night that Darius, Tyson, O'Fella, AND Sweetney came to play..... hasn't happened all year.

Definite game balls go to Tyson, Andres, O'Fella, and Kirk.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Honestly, when Tyson is on him and Gordon (when he's on) are the only two "game changers" on the team. 

I really don't understand how Tyson learned to catch the ball and finish.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- Andres Nocioni scored 20 points and Tyson Chandler added 15 points and 14 rebounds to help the Chicago Bulls beat the Indiana Pacers 101-89 on Saturday night.

Kirk Hinrich added 16 points and seven rebounds as the *Bulls handed the Pacers their worst home loss of the season.*

Stephen Jackson scored 21 points and reserve Austin Croshere added 16 for the Pacers, who lost for the second straight night and the third time in four games.

Indiana forward Jermaine O'Neal struggled in his return after missing three games with a sprained left ankle. He finished with 13 points and nine rebounds, but was just 4-of-11 from the field and 5-of-10 on free throws.

Chicago outrebounded the Pacers 51-35. The Bulls grabbed 14 offensive rebounds for 17 second-chance points.

The Pacers shot 32 percent in the second half.

Indiana's Jamaal Tinsley made a short jumper as time expired in the first half to give the Pacers a 51-50 lead.

Chicago went on a 7-1 run early in the third quarter to take a 59-55 lead. The Pacers tied the game at 61 on a 3-pointer by Croshere, but the Bulls finished the period on a 14-3 run to take a 75-64 lead.

The Pacers shot 3-for-15 and had eight turnovers in the third quarter.

Game notes
Jackson, the latest Indiana player to suffer through injury or illness, played through flu-like symptoms. ... The Pacers have used 17 different starting lineups. ... Chicago's Luol Deng was ejected after picking up two quick technical fouls with 5:09 left in the second quarter. He was arguing a no-call on his jumper on the previous possession. ... Tinsley made his first start in 12 games after sitting out 11 with right elbow and biceps injuries. He played 17 minutes off the bench Friday night against Minnesota. He had seven points and three assists in 27 minutes Saturday night. _


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

This was a weird night. Tyson playing well without having Curry's big body to defend and wear down opponents? No way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm going to have to hold off on the highlights for thirty minutes. They are replaying the one-on-one interview with Paxson and I have to cap it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

40 games done. 17-23. 

last year after 40 games, 21-19.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Chandler breaks out as Bulls beat Pacers*

INDIANAPOLIS (Ticker) -- *Tyson Chandler's best game of the season ended one of the worst streaks in Chicago Bulls' history. 

Chandler had a season-high 15 points and 14 rebounds as the Bulls ended a 17-game losing streak in the Hoosier State with a 101-89 victory over the Indiana Pacers. *

Andres Nocioni scored 20 points and Kirk Hinrich added 16 for the Bulls, who held the Pacers without a basket for 10 minutes of the second half. They avenged a home loss to Indiana a week ago and won here for the first time since the Michael Jordan era. 

Since signing a six-year, $65 million contract in the offseason, Chandler has been a huge disappointment. He has averaged 4.5 points and 7.4 rebounds this season and has battled foul trouble on almost a nightly basis. 

In last week's loss to Indiana, the 7-1 Chandler had five fouls and a turnover in four-plus minutes. However, he made the most of an opportunity to start, responding with his first double-double since December 2 at Boston. 

Chandler made 7-of-9 shots and collected eight offensive rebounds. He also blocked two shots and backstopped the defensive stand that gave the Bulls control of the game. 

The Bulls had lost their first 12 visits to Conseco Fieldhouse. Their last win here was March 17, 1998, when the Pacers played at Market Square Arena. 

A 3-pointer by Austin Croshere pulled Indiana into a 61-61 tie with 5:01 left in the third quarter before Chicago tightened the screws. Over the next 10 minutes, the Bulls opened an 85-69 lead as Chandler contributed a pair of baskets, four rebounds, a block and solid defense on Jermaine O'Neal. 

A jumper by Stephen Jackson finally ended Indiana's drought at the seven-minute mark of the fourth quarter. *Nocioni responded with consecutive hoops to give Chicago an 89-71 bulge. *

Jackson scored 21 points and Croshere added 16 for Indiana, which has dropped two in a row.

_



:raised_ey


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Wynn said:


> Looks like Songaila had an off night and Sweets had a night off.


 :laugh: Very nice.


Great game across the board for the Bulls. I was concerned at the start of the game that this could end up being a bad game when they started digging a small hole in the second quarter, but then they played out of it and had a great game in the 2nd half.

Great effort tonight from everyone. :greatjob: :banana:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice win!
Tyson finally responded!
Hopefully he has figured out that if he wants to start thats the numbers he should get close to every night, now if only we could get a big tall center in the middle to help him out.
Anyone know yet why sweetney didnt play?
Cant wait for the highlights spongy 
:banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights File Size: 21.21MB


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

narek said:


> Yes, they were his sons.
> 
> And reading this entire thread has me laughing. Let's hope this Chandler sticks around for a while, and he might get his triple double before Kirk gets his.



Huh? Kirk has already had a triple double - even before LeBron, Carmello and DWade did TJ Ford may have had one earler from that class though.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Downloading the highlights now!
Thanks so much spongy this is all i get to see as im in australia


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Here's a simple explanation to our win tonight.
> 
> Songaila played 17 minutes instead of the 30+ he's been playing (29.9 the last 5 games).


Such explanation makes no sense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SianTao said:


> Such explanation makes no sense.


Songaila is best suited to be a bench player on a good team, not a starter (or big minutes player) on a mediocre one.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

We need power forwards and centers that wreak havoc in the paint. Not be content to stand at the top of the key and lob up jump shots.

I respect what Darius does... but he does help where we're sorely lacking.


----------

